# slut (applied to a man)



## Nat22856

Hi all.

It is my first post although I come to the site very often for translations.

I went to "slut", and I see the meanings only for a woman. How can it be translated in French when it is about a man? French is my mother tongue, although I use much more English, and sometimes when it comes to translation I am lost.

Thanks a lot


----------



## SwissPete

Bienvenue sur le forum, Nat22856.

Peut-être : _mec à femmes, séducteur._

Il y a sûrement d'autres mots en français...


----------



## bh7

[jeune] prostitué = hustler, male prostitute; [BE][vieilli] rent boy; [Hist. & archaïque] catamite
gigolo  =   gigolo


----------



## shiny trucs

In English, slut can't describe a man.


----------



## dewsy

Yes well this is more a culture question isn't it? A girl who sleeps around is a slut, a man who sleeps around is a stud. Same thing in French,unfortunately... pute,étalon....


----------



## archijacq

un coureur, un coucheur


----------



## Consolaceon

shiny trucs said:


> In English, slut can't describe a man.



It didn't _used_ to be usable to describe a man.  But, as referred to above, the once unfair cultural imbalance has been addressed in popular usage, and 'slut' now is applied to men - at least among younger people.  "He's such a slut" is just as easily heard as "She's such a slut."  Exact same meaning.

Quant a la traduction francaise quand meme...  il faut que les francaises avancent la cause!  Peut-etre.... 'un pute'?


----------



## Nat22856

shiny trucs said:


> In English, slut can't describe a man.



Well, I read it in a book (American), and not about a young person, so I thought it was used 

Thanks for all your answers, I received an alert after the first post, then today only. 

It seems translation is not that easy, but I have a good idea of what it is . Thanks


----------



## The MightyQ

A slut can describe a man, but unless I am very out of touch, I think it used only to describe a promiscuous homosexual. Can a young person tell me if I am wrong?


----------



## Already-Seen

When you call a man a slut, you're usually joking and teasing him on his indiscriminate taste in women. "You slept with _her!_ Man, you're such a slut!" It could be said with disgust, envy or admiration.


----------



## Consolaceon

I can't vouch for English usage outside the U.S., but in the States, 'slut' is most definitely _not_ tied exclusively to use about a promiscuous gay man, though it certainly is used that way too.  

ALREADY SEEN is right, it's often used half in jest.  But it is also used as a general, slightly pejorative description for a guy who sleeps around a little too much.  I would say however that the disapproval in applying 'slut' to a girl or woman is still stronger, for all kinds of cultural reasons, than when applied to a boy or man.


----------



## ascoltate

With the same kind of meaning, in Québec, we could say "t'es une pute" to a man (well, at least I've heard it said to a gay man; I don't know if it could be said to a straight man).


----------



## erizoCapaz

Yes, even in the 21st century, women and men are seen very differently, and there are different standards used to judge them. 

Why are we even judging them?
Sad!!!!!!!


----------



## clandestino

I've heard "salop" to describe a promiscuous straight man.


----------



## ascoltate

yes - "salope" works nicely too-- well, at least in Québec... so if you've heard it in France too than that should work well as a translation...


----------



## baker589

The MightyQ said:


> A slut can describe a man, but unless I am very out of touch, I think it used only to describe a promiscuous homosexual. Can a young person tell me if I am wrong?



I have never heard a man described as a slut (even if they're a promiscuous homosexual).  Quite common though (where I live) is a man-slag or a man-hoare, but this is only used jokingly. It doesn't carry much weight as a proper insult.


----------



## Consolaceon

baker589 said:


> I have never heard a man described as a slut (even if they're a promiscuous homosexual).  Quite common though (where I live) is a man-slag or a man-hoare, but this is only used jokingly. It doesn't carry much weight as a proper insult.



Yes, that's a difference between Brit and Yank English.  We don't use 'shag' and 'slag', etc.  'Slut' does work on the west side of the pond though.


----------



## Micia93

what about : "quel *baiseur* !"


----------



## FrançoisXV

ou bien "un (sacré) queutard"


----------



## frenchspanish

In British English, we use the word _'player'_ a lot for a guy who sleeps with a lot of women.


----------



## The MightyQ

I've heard _'horndog' _


----------



## frenchspanish

The MightyQ said:


> I've heard _'horndog' _


 
Haha I have never heard that, definately only works on your side of the pond I think!!


----------



## Micia93

note that we also use "chien" speaking of a man having a lot of sex ....
(and "chienne" for women)


----------



## Consolaceon

This thread is generating a lot of replies, but then we're always interested in sexual terminology and slang, aren't we?

Merci pour 'queutard'! That one is new to me (not in Wordreference!) - mais le sens est assez evident.

I think MICIA is right - 'chien' and 'chienne' capture the sense of 'slut.' As others have said, 'dog' often has a positive, approving connotation, especially as said by men admiringly of another man for his ability to 'score'. A woman would tend to use it more pejoratively of a man.

.....


----------



## PlopX

The word "pute" for a man is used for nasty men or boys, a man who hits another in the back, for example, can be named a "pute". So it's not really a good translation...


----------



## akaAJ

Perhaps "slut" for a promiscuous man has entered the vocabulary of the young in the US; it hasn't reached my ken.  I have heard it used for men or women (usually lawyers) who "prostitute" their talents in sleazy operations (morally questionable in ways other than sexual), and I have heard "sleaze-bag" applied to a callous "love 'em and leave 'em" man.  I'm glad to see we have become equal-opportunity sex-hounds in both languages.


----------



## louis3000

I'm french and never ever heard "chien" to describe a guy who use to have a lot of "sex partners"  (i don't like "promiscuous", it seems judgmental and outdated to me).  "Chienne" could be a "woman slut" but i think it's really more offensive, that's not something we would say in a dinner, if you understand what i mean. Maybe in a bed, or from young heterosexual males (yokel alike) talking about a porn actress or something like that.
"Coureur de jupons", "coureur" are used, "Queutard" (I like it) too but more informal and more positive, both are a litlle bit old fashion. I don't know what young people would say. 
Concerning a certain kind of gay guys it could be "salope", which is, like "slut", very negative.


----------



## Micia93

louis3000 said:


> I'm french and never ever heard "chien" to describe a guy who use to have a lot of "sex partners"



really Louis ? I can assure you it's widely spread, even if not necessarily used by teens

and welcome by the way !


----------



## graz71

So if "slut" is used for gay men sleeping around with both sex, how "bi slut" could be translated then except for the obvious "pute bi(sexuel)"?


----------



## Pikathulu

I concur with Louis3000, I have never ever heard "_chien_" to describe a "he-slut". It would be more to describe pejoratively an ungrateful guy. "_chienne_" on the other hand, to the dismay of equality proponents, can be used for both a promiscuous and an ungrateful woman.

For the core issue, as already said, _coureur_, _queutard_ thumbsup or _noceur _are fine.


----------



## DaBlondDude

"maqereau" is a commonly used word in Québec, with a disdainful, but occasionally envious context


----------



## Pikathulu

In France, un "_maquereau_" (also "_maq_") is a pimp. Use wisely


----------



## angea

And  I  heard a word "slut" in English, when describing a man, many a
 time. It's very widespread in literature as well. And in movies!


----------



## Pikathulu

Ha! A word that uniquely applies to males : _(chaud) lapin_. A _(chaud) lapin_ is a promiscuous guy with the added nuance that the quality is not there either.


----------



## blé d'indien

akaAJ said:


> Perhaps "slut" for a promiscuous man has entered the vocabulary of the young in the US; it hasn't reached my ken.  I have heard it used for men or women (usually lawyers) who "prostitute" their talents in sleazy operations (morally questionable in ways other than sexual), and I have heard "sleaze-bag" applied to a callous "love 'em and leave 'em" man.  I'm glad to see we have become equal-opportunity sex-hounds in both languages.


It's used in the gay world…usually referring to loose bottoms…but can apply to gay tops…such as myself.


----------



## blé d'indien

The MightyQ said:


> A slut can describe a man, but unless I am very out of touch, I think it used only to describe a promiscuous homosexual. Can a young person tell me if I am wrong?


Correct and depending on the person it either can be a turn on or a turn off


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Would "He'll fuck anything." or "He'd fuck a snake if somebody held it still for him." work (for a gay or a staight man)? If so, maybe "_Il est un 'jean-marie-couche-toi-là'._", or is this a stretch (and probabably dated to boot)?


----------

